# Pike Island Pool 7-8-04



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Pike Island Pool tonight from 6:00 till 9:00 with my daughter. She did all of the catching tonight. Got her first wiper and first flathead. She also caught 1 channel. Had a lot of bait taken, looked like gar tears on what was left. There is still very little curent but we had a strong south to north wind blowing us around.
Justcrazy look, your sister doesnt need a glove like you do, to handle a catfish.  









First wiper.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, congrats to your daughter


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to go Mindy! You look a little (as your mom would say) sceeerred of the flathead, but it will get better. Glad to see you took dad out and spanked him. He is getting grumpy with me doing it all the time.

By the way, I want a pair of those shorts. Have them waiting for me!!!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Fish! Congrats! Are those storm clouds brewing in the background?!?!? lol TightLines!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice hybrid!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see you caught some nice fish  now do your brother a favor & show him how to handle a Flathead without useing one of his Little gloves


----------

